# "Breeding" Amazon Sword Plants



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Folks,

I have had my Amazon Sword plants for a couple of years now. When i first bought them one had a shute with a couple of young swords growing off of it. I trimmed them off and they are continuing to grow fine. I haven't had any new young swords since. Just wondering what i could do to promote more "Breeding" (if that is this is not the correct term please correct me)?

Thanks,
-Justin


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have heard that a higher level of phosphate can trigger this. (like 3-4ppm)

But I have no idea. I keep my tanks with a higher concentration of phosphates, and they produce offshoots like crazy. I don't know if my phosphate levels are the reason though..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A good balanced environment is the key for growing the swords.As Dippy said a good concentration of nutrients is necessary along with the needed lighting.

Be careful though in order to avoid unnecessary algae growth.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> A good balanced environment is the key for growing the swords.As Dippy said a good concentration of nutrients is necessary along with the needed lighting.
> 
> Be careful though in order to avoid unnecessary algae growth.


 I've went from 4 small store bought amazon swords to a 55gal overflowed with them, losing over half when during a replanting, cicumstances pulled me away from them while all laying out of the tank for several hours, hmmm actauly more like the hole afternoon. Anyhow, that was 6,7 weeks ago and i just transplanted everything to a 75 a month ago and now its' covered with amazon swords. I've not really done anything to keep them breeding, 1 teaspon of fert. a week and thats it.

I'm hoping to soon sell off some of them to the local pet shop... my P's nee the extra room! LOL


----------

